# Les Navigateurs Web: Faisons le point.



## Toinou04 (3 Octobre 2007)

Désormais il existe de nombreux navigateur web et souvent les utilisateurs Mac ont du mal à choisir. Je propose de faire le point. Moi même j'ai du mal a m'y retrouver... 
Donc je pense que nous devrions faire un  tutoriels-Comparatif de ces logiciels (le plus objectif possible). Par la même occasions nous pourrons rassembler les nombreuses discutions à ce sujet (qui de plus ne sont pas toute a l'ordre du jour avec les Màj de tous ces navigateur).
Les navigateur qui me viennent à l'esprit sont: *Safari, Firefox, Camino, Opera, Shiira, iCab, Internet Explorer, Omniweb*... Ainsi, ils sont nombreux et chacun ont leur particularités, c'est pour cela que je demande aux plus expérimentés de m'aider. Merci


----------



## whereismymind (3 Octobre 2007)

*Safari:*
c'est celui que j'utilise le plus, rapide, simple, léger mais par contre il a 2 défauts très agaçants.

Il est IMPOSSIBLE de trier les signets par ordre alphabétique, moi ça me rend dingue. A part cette astuce qui consiste à glisser les dossiers des signets sur le bureau et quelques plugins qui ont jamais marché chez moi, j'ai jamais rien trouvé, si qqu'un a ça .... 
Pourtant je sais que c'est rien mais je déteste qu'il n'y ait pas cette fonction tout ce qu'il y a de plus banale !!!

2eme chose, a propos de l'enregistrement des mots de passe sur les forums et autres sites. Il me zappe la moitié de ce que j'ai pourtant dans le Trousseau !!!??? C'est assez saoulant aussi ...


*Firefox:*
le seul vrai soucis, c'est qu'il est trop lourd sur Mac, c'est une usine à gaz !


*Camino:*
Pas assez "MacLike" pour moi niveau interface notamment, je sais que c'est pas LE critère mais je suis assez exigeant et après un court moment d'utilisation, je suis revenu à Safari.

Voilà pour mes avis.


----------



## Toinou04 (3 Octobre 2007)

J'ai découvert ceci: http://www.configmac.com/actu/article28.html. Apparemment il existe plus léger que Safari, c'est Camino. Mais on ne parle jamais de *Opera, Shiira, iCab *et * Omniweb*... Shiira m'intrigue... que peut-on dire de lui?

Ps: je crois que nous allons tous débattre et faire un récapitulatif à la fin de la discussion.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Octobre 2007)

tiens pour faire le point

long sujet dédié
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179976

A moins que juillet 07 te paraisse trop vieux?
 
( la recherche avant de poster  , la recherche....)


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

Trois autres:

Flock
Navigator
SeaMonkey


----------



## pascalformac (3 Octobre 2007)

on va r&#233;peter ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit ailleurs et pas qu'une fois?


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

Non, en tout cas pas moi, parce que la conclusion est toujours la même.

J'ai rajouté des navigateurs qui sont relativement peu connus (et Netscape renait de ses cendres)...


----------



## daffyb (3 Octobre 2007)

et en plus ya le wiki pour ça....
[WIKI]Navigateur_Web[/WIKI]


----------



## Toinou04 (4 Octobre 2007)

En realité je pensais faire une fiche pour chaque navigateur et non "un top 3". Voilà


----------



## divoli (4 Octobre 2007)

Ben vas-y.

Tu les essayes tous, et tu fais tes fiches...


----------



## kisco (4 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> En realit&#233; je pensais faire une fiche pour chaque navigateur et non "un top 3". Voil&#224;


les fiches existent dans le wiki (lien donn&#233; plus haut par daffyb), et sont modifiables  !


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens pour faire le point
> long sujet d&#233;di&#233;
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179976
> 
> ...




oui mais sur ce sujet il n'y a quasiment que des noms sans faire de tutoriels comme c'&#233;tait souhait&#233; ici (m&#234;me si on n'a pas non plus les turoriels)

et &#231;a a permis de remettre cette page wikipdedia &#224; jour (je n'aurai pas penser &#224; aller fouiner dedans pour cette recherche pr&#233;cise m&#234;me si j'y vais r&#233;guli&#232;rement dans cette encyclop&#233;die libre)
o&#249; l&#224; tous les tutoriels sont disponibles ainsi que les liens pour le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de chaque navigateur...



daffyb a dit:


> et en plus ya le wiki pour &#231;a....
> [WIKI]Navigateur_Web[/WIKI]



donc, le sujet ouvert ici me permet de d&#233;couvrir ce lien avec les tutoriels...

merci Daffy

je teste donc camino, puis testerai opera pour &#233;viter FireFox assez lourd mais qui avait quelques compaitiblit&#233;s et fonctions absentes sur Safari
Camino semble assez compatible et moins lourd mais je commence &#224; peine &#224; tester avec un site qui m'oblige &#224; avoir un autre navigateur que Safari, d'o&#249; Firefox, je ne connais pas les autres navigateurs tout en ayant entendu parler de camino, op&#233;ra, nestcape (internete xplorer bien s&#251;r mais plus compatible sous Mac OS X quand sous Mac OS 8.5 on avait le choix en Internet Explorer et Netscape si je me souviens (et j'avais &#224; cette &#233;poque entendu parler d'Opera, je ne sais plus si Camino existait... je vais voir les historiques de cr&#233;ation des sites!)

en revanche, un autre site est d'avantage compatible sous Safari que sous Camino ou Firefox (si Camino est cr&#233;&#233; par Mozilla, peut-&#234;tre ressemble-ti-il &#224; Firefox tout en semblant moins "lourd"... 
et  Camino semble d&#233;di&#233; &#224; l'interface de Mac OS X...

mais il y a certains sites qu'il g&#232;re moins bien que Safari et o&#249; m&#234;me Firefox semble se connecter plus rapidement...

&#231;a reste &#224; voir, &#224; comparer avec le reste

mais je vous passerai les commentaires le tutoriel ci dessus expliquant bien chaque interface
bonne soir&#233;e &#224; tous!


----------



## Toinou04 (4 Octobre 2007)

Je commence avec ceux que je connais le plus:*

Safari: *Cr&#233;e par Apple, c'est le navigateur le plus utilis&#233; par les utilisateurs Mac. Il est &#233;crit enti&#232;rement en cocoa, donc il est tr&#232;s bien int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; votre Mac (trousseau,image JPEG, correcteur d'orthographe...).
les +: assez l&#233;ger, relativement rapide, r&#233;ussite au test acide 2 (met &#224; l'&#233;preuve un navigateur par une imbrication tr&#232;s complexe de blocs vides et des erreurs volontaires)
les -: Gestion des onglet difficile, historique insuffisant, moins de fonctionnalit&#233; que Firefox (notamment au niveau des plugins, mais cela peut s'arranger avec *"*Safari Enhancer*",* *"*SafarIcon*" *et*"*Pimp my safari"). Pas de reprise de la navigation apr&#232;s fermeture par erreur.

*Firefox*: Successeur de Netscape, bas&#233; sur l'interface graphique (Gecko) de Mozilla. C'est un navigateur multiplateformes.
les +: de nombreux plugins (Firefox excelle dans cela) et beaucoup d'extensions, reprise de la navigation apr&#232;s fermeture par erreur, onglets
les -: Tr&#232;s lourd, chargement lents, pr&#233;f&#233;rences peu nombreuses, int&#233;gration qui laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer (Navigateur multi-plateforme). Echec au test acide 2*.*

*Opera: *Cr&#233;e par une soci&#233;t&#233; norv&#233;gienne, ce navigateur est bas&#233; sur un moteur d'affichage. Il est multiplateformes. 
 Les +: Les plus rapide des navigateurs. Beaucoup de clients int&#233;gr&#233;s : Mail, FTP, Bittorent, IRC. Tr&#232;s rapide. R&#233;ussite au test acide 2
 Les -: Une int&#233;gration &#224; OS X qui reste &#224; am&#233;liorer...

*Camino*: Inspir&#233; de Mozilla, il est uniquement disponible sur Mac OS X. Enti&#232;rement &#233;crit en cocoa.
 les +: Bien int&#233;grer &#224; Mac OS X (il profite donc comme Safari du Trousseau d'acc&#232;s, Rendezvous, Carnet d'Adresses...). Rapide (bien plus que firefox).
 Les -: Peu de plugins, manque de pr&#233;f&#233;rences, &#233;chec au test acide 2.*

Internet Explorer*: C&#233;l&#232;bre navigateur de Microsoft pour Mac.
 Les +: heu... Pour les fanatique de Windaube 
 Les -: Nombreux... Microsoft &#224; arr&#234;t&#233; sont d&#233;veloppement sur mac... Il est donc obsol&#232;te. A d&#233;conseiller &#224; tous utilisateur Mac...

Voil&#224; ! Mes connaissances sur tous ces navigateurs sont incompl&#232;tes, &#224; vous de les compl&#233;ter. Notamment sur les autres logiciels que je n'ai pas essay&#233; (*Opera, Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey*et * Omniweb...). *Merci de m'aider &#224; compl&#233;ter ce qui reste


----------



## al02 (4 Octobre 2007)

Comparaison de navigateurs sur la page de Magnus_Wislander

http://maxi.mac.free.fr/navigateurs/


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Je commence avec ceux que je connais le plus:*
> 
> Safari: *Crée par Apple, c'est le navigateur le plus utilisé par les utilisateurs Mac. Il est écrit entièrement en cocoa, donc il est très bien intégré à votre Mac (trousseau,image JPEG, correcteur d'orthographe...).
> les +: assez léger, relativement rapide, réussite au test acide 2 (met à l'épreuve un navigateur par une imbrication très complexe de blocs vides et des erreurs volontaires)
> ...



merci ;-)
déjà, j'ai une nette préférence pour Opéra que pour Camino
faudra que je vois au niveau de l'intégration à Mac OS X qui était le point fort de Camino mais en effet les plug in sont trop longs au téléchargement alors que c'est vraiment rapide sur Opéra et compatible

les deux divers sites que je teste sont tous deux compatibles sur opéra quand l'un fonctionnait mieux sous Safari et l'autre sous Firefox, cette fois les deux fonctionnent très bien avec Opera...

je verrai avec le temps, les formulaires d'inscription qui clochent parfois sous Safari...
si ça va avec Opéra, je me passerai de Firefox!
je teste OmniWeb dès lundi!


----------



## Toinou04 (4 Octobre 2007)

Merci, moi j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.osxfacile.com/navigateurs.html de OsxFacile. Mais je trouve qu'il manque toujours des renseignement sur les "OVNI" que j'ai cité plus haut (*Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey*et * Omniweb...).*


----------



## divoli (4 Octobre 2007)

Je rappelle qu'OmniWeb est payant (c'est le seul, d'ailleurs, hormis Safari vendu avec l'OS)...


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Merci, moi j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a : http://www.osxfacile.com/navigateurs.html de OsxFacile. Mais je trouve qu'il manque toujours des renseignement sur les "OVNI" que j'ai cit&#233; plus haut (*Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey*et * Omniweb...).*



omniweb demande en fait une l&#233;g&#232;re somme de d&#233;part, &#231;a n'est donc pas un navigateur gratuit m&#234;me si on peut tester sa version d'essai
dans l'interface il semble r&#233;ellement compatible avec Mac OS et son architecture...
j'en dis plus long d&#232;s que j'ai &#233;t&#233; plus loin dans mes d&#233;couvertes

edit grill&#233;e ;-)
mais on peut le tester gratuitement, pour quelques fonctions
en tout cas il semble totalement en ad&#233;quation avec l'interface de Mac OS X... c'est quelque chose &#231;a!


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

(je pensais faire editer sur mon ancien message, puis hop, j'ai laiss&#233; &#233;chapper)

pour OmniWeb...

&#231;a semble vraiment super
par exemple, quand je suis amazon et souhaite annuler une commande, il y a ensuite une chambre libre (non un champ  libre mais je laisse le lapsus!) laiss&#233; pour les raisons de l'annulation 
champ optionnel puisqu'on coche d'abord un onglet
mais dans ce champ, omniweb permet directement de t&#233;l&#233;charger un texte venant de notre Mac...

&#231;a c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je le vois!!

donc &#231;a semble vraiment fait pour Mac OS X et en compl&#232;te ad&#233;quation avec cette interface...

&#231;a me s&#233;duit!!!

le prix, 14 euros et des poussi&#232;res...
&#231;a me semble en valoir la chandelle!


----------



## Toinou04 (4 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Merci, moi j'ai trouvé ça : http://www.osxfacile.com/navigateurs.html de OsxFacile. Mais je trouve qu'il manque toujours des renseignement sur les "OVNI" que j'ai cité plus haut (*Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey*et * Omniweb...).*



Qui se propose pour faire un commentaire (détaillé) sur ces navigateurs avec les critères que j'ai utilisé? Merci.


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Qui se propose pour faire un commentaire (d&#233;taill&#233 sur ces navigateurs avec les crit&#232;res que j'ai utilis&#233;? Merci.



acid 2 c'est quoi ce test ?

sur OmniWeb je vois une ic&#244;ne, soleil souriant avec deux yeux verts et un nez noir qui devient bleu quand on prom&#232;ne la souris dessus

c'est cela ?

de plus, sur la barre de recherche, OmniWeb &#224; une ic&#244;ne repr&#233;sentant chaque site et quand on clique on obtient toutes les informations et l'on a des choix de r&#233;glage 
par exemple je vois l'ic&#244;ne de MacG&#233; avec quand je clique plein d'informations et d'options permettant divers r&#233;glages...

dans l'onglet repr&#233;sentant l'ic&#244;ne de chaque page on peut personnaliser &#224; notre fa&#231;on nos d&#233;sirs sur chacun des sites choisis

tu as divers onglets

aspect de la page
bloque pub
langues
s&#233;curit&#233;
autre

je te prends aspect de la page
tu as divers options donc

le choix de charger ou non les images int&#233;gr&#233;es &#224; la page (pour aspect de la page) 
 les images de fond
utiliser ClorSync

 choisir le style de police et sa taille, les personnaliser
choisir le zoom du texte
les couleurs de la page



bref, je suis tr&#232;s s&#233;duite...

edit &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de cette ic&#244;ne de site o&#249; tu peux g&#233;rer tes infos et modifications pour chaque site visit&#233; tu as une autre ic&#244;ne, le livret des signet o&#249; l&#224; aussi tu peux classer &#224; ta fa&#231;on...


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

une tentative de tutoriel d'apr&#232;s l'article de wikepdia (j'ai r&#233;sum&#233; etc pour le rendre plus clair, qu'il soit lu plus rapidement... tout en gardant certaines phrases de l'article)

*OmniWeb*
d&#233;velopp&#233; par Omni Groupe
utilise les ressources API  COCOA pour Mac OS X

utilise quartz et tire profit des machines multi-processeurs


il met en avant une interface qui utilise des fonctions comme les tiroirs, la pr&#233;visualisation des onglets, les barres d'outils personnalisables ou encore l'&#233;dition du code des pages web.

a r&#233;volutionn&#233; la navigation sur Internet en cr&#233;ant le blocage des fen&#234;tres surgissantes. fonction copi&#233;e plus tard par &#224; peu pr&#232;s tous les principaux navigateurs


cr&#233;ation d'un  moteur de rendu WebCore d&#233;velopp&#233; par Apple sur les bases du moteur libre KHTML.

Le 11 ao&#251;t 2004, Omni Group a sorti la version 5.0 de OmniWeb qui incluait beaucoup de nouvelles fonctions. La nouveaut&#233; la plus notable &#233;tait l'impl&#233;mentation tout &#224; fait inusuelle de la navigation par onglets, dans laquelle les onglets &#233;taient dispos&#233;s verticalement dans un tiroir sur un c&#244;t&#233; ou l'autre de la fen&#234;tre, incluant la pr&#233;visualisation optionnelle des pages. 

Omniweb est aujourd'hui en version 5.5, avec une pl&#233;thore de nouvelles fonctions, certaines disponibles uniquement sur ce navigateur.

_Les fonctionnalit&#233;s principales sont :_

*&#201;dition d'un formulaire dans une fen&#234;tre s&#233;par&#233;e :*
Cliquer dans dans le coin haut droit d'un champ multi-lignes afin de l'ouvrir dans une fen&#234;tre s&#233;par&#233;e2. Ceci aide lorsque vous souhaitez ajouter beaucoup de texte dans une zone tr&#232;s petite et que vous voulez pouvoir tout voir d'un coup. Cette fonction permet aussi d'ajouter des tabulations.
Visualisation des liens : En cliquant sur ce bouton dans la barre d'outils, il est possible de voir rapidement tous les liens contenus dans la page.

*Blocage des publicit&#233;s :* 
OmniWeb utilise un puissant filtre de blocage des publicit&#233;s pour arr&#234;ter le chargement des images depuis les serveurs correspondants3. Il est aussi possible de bloquer les images qui ne sont pas originaires du serveur actuel pour lequel vous bloquez les images.


*Raccourcis : *
Permet d'entrer un mot clef ou une phrase pour ouvrir certains sites web ou pour commencer une recherche sp&#233;cifique.


*Pr&#233;f&#233;rences de site: *
OmniWeb permet de sp&#233;cifier des pr&#233;f&#233;rences qui vont s'appliquer &#224; des sites sp&#233;cifiques. Par exemple, si vous ajustez la taille des caract&#232;res et que vous changez l'identit&#233; du navigateur sur une certaine page, les r&#233;glages seront utilis&#233;s pour toutes les autres pages du m&#234;me site. Les pr&#233;f&#233;rences sont enregistr&#233;es automatiquement et gard&#233;es entre chaque session de navigation.

*
ColorSync :*
 Dans OmniWeb, vous pouvez choisir d'afficher des profiles ColorSync (s&#8217;ils existent) lorsque vous regardez des images. Une fonction unique pour les photographes et tous ceux qui ont des n&#233;cessit&#233;s sp&#233;cifiques de couleur.


*V&#233;rification de l'orthographe :*
 Une fonction int&#233;ressante qui permet de corriger l'orthographe &#224; la vol&#233;e dans les champs de texte

*
Les espaces de travail :* 
OmniWeb permet de m&#233;moriser toutes les pages et tous les onglets ouverts, manuellement ou automatiquement pour les restaurer lors d'un prochain lancement. Il est possible d'enregistrer chaque session de navigation individuellement dans un endroit de votre choix sur disque dur afin de pouvoir toujours les garder sous la main. Omniweb enregistre quelles sont les pages dans les onglets, l'historique, et m&#234;me l'emplacement des fen&#234;tres &#224; l'&#233;cran. Il est possible de glisser-d&#233;poser le contenu d'un espace de travail vers un autre, m&#234;me d'envoyer un espace de travail par courrier &#233;lectronique &#224; d'autres utilisateurs de OmniWeb 
*
&#201;dition du code source d'une page :*
 Dans OmniWeb il est possible d'&#233;diter le code source d'une page et de la r&#233;afficher avec son contenu modifi&#233;. Il est &#233;galement possible de renvoyer sur le serveur la page ainsi modifi&#233;e (&#224; condition que le serveur l'autorise).


----------



## Anabys (5 Octobre 2007)

Une analyse rapide (et subjective) des principaux navigateurs Mac avec leurs forces et leurs faiblesses ici : http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2004/12/19/quel-navigateur-utiliser/


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Une analyse rapide (et subjective) des principaux navigateurs Mac avec leurs forces et leurs faiblesses ici : http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2004/12/19/quel-navigateur-utiliser/


Décembre 2004...
Tout ça commence un peu à dater. Les navigateurs ont bien évolués depuis (même IE chez les autres...).

Et puis qu'est-ce que vous avez avec ce site au nom idiot ? C'est loin d'être une référence et les avis qu'on y lit sont parfois à coté de la plaque (cf. autorisations). :mouais: 

Pour compléter les infos sur Omniweb, rappelons qu'il est en quelque sorte le plus ancien navigateur sur Mac OS X puisque déjà présent à l'époque de NeXTStep.

Tout ce sujet me semble un peu fumeux. Le choix d'un navigateur est personnel, même définir d'éventuels points forts ou faibles est subjectif. Ça dépend aussi de la façon dont on travail avec les autres applications. Et ne parlons pas des critères esthétiques...

Tiens. La gestion des onglets dans Safari me convient très bien, c'est celle de Firefox qui aurait tendance à me contrarier. L'historique ? Mais je n'y vois aucune limite. En plus, quel Safari ? Le 2 ou le 3 ? Moi, j'utilise le menu Debug de Safari, ça n'est déjà plus le même navigateur et ce sont justement ces fonctions qui me le rendent précieux.

Rien ne vaut l'expérience personnelle, sur les sites qu'on fréquente et pour les opérations qu'on effectue. . Les trucs comme l'Acid2 test, c'est bien joli mais d'aucune utilité sur le site de l'URSAAF. 

Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## divoli (5 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Non, en tout cas pas moi, parce que la conclusion est toujours la m&#234;me.





Moonwalker a dit:


> ...Le choix d'un navigateur est personnel, m&#234;me d&#233;finir d'&#233;ventuels points forts ou faibles est subjectif. &#199;a d&#233;pend aussi de la fa&#231;on dont on travail avec les autres applications. Et ne parlons pas des crit&#232;res esth&#233;tiques...
> 
> Rien ne vaut l'exp&#233;rience personnelle, sur les sites qu'on fr&#233;quente et pour les op&#233;rations qu'on effectue. . Les trucs comme l'Acid2 test, c'est bien joli mais d'aucune utilit&#233; sur le site de l'URSAAF.



Voil&#224;.


----------



## Toinou04 (5 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> acid 2 c'est quoi ce test ?
> 
> sur OmniWeb je vois une icône, soleil souriant avec deux yeux verts et un nez noir qui devient bleu quand on promène la souris dessus
> 
> c'est cela ?



"*Aperçu du test Acid 2* Ce test est une simple page web à afficher sur le navigateur à tester. Cette page permet de mettre sérieusement à l'épreuve un navigateur via une imbrication très complexe de blocs vides et des erreurs volontaires pour vérifier le comportement du navigateur. Pour réussir ce test, on doit obtenir un petit bonhomme sous la forme d'une figure souriante. Seuls Safari et Opera ont réussi le test, sous FireFox et Camino la figure est complètement déformée."

Source: http://www.configmac.com/actu/article28.html

Si tu le vois parfaitement, alors le test est réussit !


----------



## clochelune (5 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> "*Aperçu du test Acid 2* Ce test est une simple page web à afficher sur le navigateur à tester. Cette page permet de mettre sérieusement à l'épreuve un navigateur via une imbrication très complexe de blocs vides et des erreurs volontaires pour vérifier le comportement du navigateur. Pour réussir ce test, on doit obtenir un petit bonhomme sous la forme d'une figure souriante. Seuls Safari et Opera ont réussi le test, sous FireFox et Camino la figure est complètement déformée."
> 
> Source: http://www.configmac.com/actu/article28.html
> 
> Si tu le vois parfaitement, alors le test est réussit !



OmniWeb a réussi ce test! le bonhomme souriait, ses yeux étaient verts, son nez s'allumait quand on glissait la souris dessus
Mais aujourd'hui, je le trouvais pls lent que Safari, il a tellement d'options que pour un simpe internaute, il peut parfois dérouter...
mais je peux très bien comprendre pourquoi certains l'apprécient...

après, c'est vrai que cela reste assez subjectifs, les défauts de l'un seront une qualité pour un autre etc...

ce matin, OmniWeb me convainc moins qu'hier soir, peut-être qu'après la découverte, je préfère garder mes habitudes sous Safari que je trouve très fluide malgré certains manques...


----------



## Anabys (5 Octobre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Décembre 2004...
> Tout ça commence un peu à dater. Les navigateurs ont bien évolués depuis (même IE chez les autres...).
> 
> Et puis qu'est-ce que vous avez avec ce site au nom idiot ? C'est loin d'être une référence et les avis qu'on y lit sont parfois à coté de la plaque (cf. autorisations). :mouais:



Peut-être devrais-tu lire jusqu'au bout avant de critiquer. Tu t'aperçevrais par exemple que cet article est régulièrement mis-à-jour.


----------



## Toinou04 (5 Octobre 2007)

> Rien ne vaut l'expérience personnelle, sur les sites qu'on fréquente et pour les opérations qu'on effectue. . .



Je suis entièrement d'accord, mais je ne pense pas que chaque personne veuille passer autant de temps à essayer tous les navigateur web existant (on en à déjà citer plus d'une dizaine !). Donc voilà l'utilité de ce sujet: utiliser l'expérience de chacun pour faire une description le plus objectif possible. Si une personne n'est pas d'accord avec ce qui est dit, il est donc important qu'elle apporte son point de vu. C'est comme cela que nous aurons un jugement le plus objectif possible. 

A part ça (pour revenir au sujet!), qui veut décrire les autre navigateur dont on à que très peu parler? (*Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey**...)*


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Peut-être devrais-tu lire jusqu'au bout avant de critiquer. Tu t'aperçevrais par exemple que cet article est régulièrement mis-à-jour.


Exact !  

Les mises à jours sont intégrés dans le texte après chaque description. Il y a même des passages où je me reconnais :



> En ce qui me concerne, le choix entre Firefox, Safari et Camino se fait au feeling et à mon humeur du jour.


----------



## Anabys (5 Octobre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Exact !
> 
> Les mises &#224; jours sont int&#233;gr&#233;s dans le texte apr&#232;s chaque description. Il y a m&#234;me des passages o&#249; je me reconnais :
> En ce qui me concerne, le choix entre Firefox, Safari et Camino se fait au feeling et &#224; mon humeur du jour.



lol mais s&#233;rieux faut arr&#234;ter l&#224;, le texte que tu cites &#233;tait l&#224; bien avant tes messages dans cette discussion...
Version mise en cache par Google le 9 ao&#251;t 2007


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> lol mais s&#233;rieux faut arr&#234;ter l&#224;, le texte que tu cites &#233;tait l&#224; bien avant tes messages dans cette discussion...
> Version mise en cache par Google le 9 ao&#251;t 2007



Heu ? L&#224; comprends pas. Je cite ce passage parce j'ai la m&#234;me pratique avec mes navigateurs, rien de plus.


----------



## Anabys (5 Octobre 2007)

Je pensais que tu sugg&#233;rais que l'article avait &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233; pour faire un plagiat de ce que tu disais plus haut. Apparement ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas et j'ai mal compris, d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Je pensais que tu suggérais que l'article avait été modifié pour faire un plagiat de ce que tu disais plus haut. Apparement ce n'était pas le cas et j'ai mal compris, désolé



Simplement, en arriver à dire que tel navigateur est le meilleur ne serait pas digne d'un esprit sensé. C'est pour cela que les avis des uns et des autres ne peuvent être que très subjectifs. 

Il faudrait s'en tenir uniquement à décrire les caractéristiques, sans forcément qualifier ou répartir ces dernières en "qualité" ou en "défaut".

Pour répondre à Toinou04, les 2 principaux navigateurs (majoritairement utilisés) sont Safari et Firefox.
Les quelques uns qui restent en attente dans ta liste (Flock, Navigator...) sont ultra-minoritaires...


----------



## Toinou04 (6 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Simplement, en arriver à dire que tel navigateur est le meilleur ne serait pas digne d'un esprit sensé. C'est pour cela que les avis des uns et des autres ne peuvent être que très subjectifs.
> 
> Il faudrait s'en tenir uniquement à décrire les caractéristiques, sans forcément qualifier ou répartir ces dernières en "qualité" ou en "défaut".
> 
> ...



Bien sûr, mais il y a tout de même des evidence. Par exemple, il est certain que Opera est plus rapide que tous les autre navigateur ou que Firefox à le plus de plugin. Cela est un "+" pour ces navigateurs. C'est une évidence, pas une opinion subjective. Pour ce qui est de *Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey**... *Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont peu utilisés qu'on ne doit pas en parler. Justement, c'est une occasion de les découvrir.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r, mais il y a tout de m&#234;me des evidence. Par exemple, il est certain que Opera est plus rapide que tous les autre navigateur ou que Firefox &#224; le plus de plugin. Cela est un "+" pour ces navigateurs. C'est une &#233;vidence, pas une opinion subjective. Pour ce qui est de *Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey**... *Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont peu utilis&#233;s qu'on ne doit pas en parler. Justement, c'est une occasion de les d&#233;couvrir.


Et bien non, ce n'est pas une &#233;vidence.

Opera, que j'appr&#233;cie par ailleurs pour sa gestion des onglets avec aper&#231;u et le client torrent int&#233;gr&#233;, n'est pas le plus rapide. Safari 3 est g&#233;n&#233;ralement bien plus v&#233;loce. Mais cela peut aussi d&#233;pendre des pages...

Firefox poss&#232;de plus d'extensions, certes. Mais ce qui est subjectif c'est la valeur que l'on accorde &#224; cet aspect. Pour moi, cela se r&#233;sume &#224; ajouter des &#233;l&#233;ments pour corriger des manques flagrants de Firefox par d&#233;faut.

C'est &#224; dire, la gestion du PDF via PDFdownload mais qui n'est qu'un pis-aller compar&#233; &#224; Safari, des th&#232;mes pour changer une interface d'une laideur windowsienne, un dictionnaire orthographique parce que celui de Mac OS X n'est pas g&#233;r&#233;, etc...

Ce + n'est pour moi qu'un +/-

Par contre, le manque important de Firefox selon moi, c'est la tr&#232;s mauvaise int&#233;gration &#224; Mac OS X, due &#224; un emploi sommaire de l'API Carbon au d&#233;triment de Cocoa. Mais tout le monde n'utilise pas le menu service ou ne se soucie pas de voir ses applications &#233;changer correctement avec son navigateur.


Concernant Shiira.

Est-ce vraiment un navigateur en lui-m&#234;me ? Dessous, c'est WebKit, les fondations de Safari, il en partage d'ailleurs les cookies. Aucun plus concernant les performances de la navigation et les m&#234;me restrictions quant &#224; l'acc&#232;s aux sites.

J'utilise de temps en temps la version 1.2.3 car j'appr&#233;cie certaines de ses options (le tiroir lat&#233;ral, la gestion des t&#233;l&#233;chargements) ainsi que Demeter, une version alternative de Shiira, d&#233;velopp&#233;e pour le Webkit de Safari 3. Cela pour varier les plaisirs ; Shiira/Demeter est un peu mon navigateur du dimanche.

L'ambition initiale du projet, faire un meilleur navigateur que Safari, se justifiait concernant la version 1 de ce dernier. Mais depuis l'av&#232;nement de Tiger et Safari 2, et surtout l'arriv&#233;e de Safari 3, la barre semble trop haute. Shiira 2 est aujourd'hui une impasse o&#249; semblent se fourvoyer les d&#233;veloppeurs du projet. En dehors de screenshots all&#233;chants, il ne fait que collectionner les bugs et des fonctions de base de la navigation n'y sont plus assur&#233;s. Navrant.


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r, mais il y a tout de m&#234;me des evidence. Par exemple, il est certain que Opera est plus rapide que tous les autre navigateur ou que Firefox &#224; le plus de plugin. Cela est un "+" pour ces navigateurs.
> C'est une &#233;vidence, pas une opinion subjective.



Perso, j'utilise essentiellement Firefox. Ce n'est pas le plus rapide, mais je m'en fiche. Il est tr&#232;s commode et tr&#232;s pratique &#224; utiliser avec ses multiples extensions.

Tout cela pour dire que l'on a pas tous les m&#234;mes crit&#232;res ni les m&#234;mes exigences. Et il n'y a pas de navigateur parfait. Il me semble tr&#232;s difficile, voire impossible, de cr&#233;er un navigateur qui contente tout le monde.




Toinou04 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de *Shiira, iCab **Flock, Navigator, SeaMonkey**... *Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont peu utilis&#233;s qu'on ne doit pas en parler. Justement, c'est une occasion de les d&#233;couvrir.



Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu dire. Seulement que les t&#233;moignages les concernant risquent d'&#234;tre un peu plus rares...




Moonwalker a dit:


> Firefox poss&#232;de plus d'extensions, certes. Mais ce qui est subjectif c'est la valeur que l'on accorde &#224; cet aspect. Pour moi, cela se r&#233;sume &#224; ajouter des &#233;l&#233;ments pour corriger des manques flagrants de Firefox par d&#233;faut.



C'est une pr&#233;sentation de Firefox qui me semble totalement erron&#233;e. Firefox "par d&#233;faut" est relativement simple et n'impose rien; ces "manques" dans la version "par d&#233;faut" sont justement voulus. C'est gr&#226;ce &#224; ses extensions (qui doivent se compter en centaines) que l'utilisateur va pouvoir l'agr&#233;menter pour qu'il puisse correspondre le plus possible &#224; ses propres choix. Extensions que l'on peut aussi bien installer que d&#233;sinstaller. C'est une des richesses qui en fait tout son int&#233;r&#234;t; un navigateur modulable &#224; souhait.


----------



## Toinou04 (6 Octobre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et bien non, ce n'est pas une évidence.
> 
> Opera, que j'apprécie par ailleurs pour sa gestion des onglets avec aperçu et le client torrent intégré, n'est pas le plus rapide. Safari 3 est généralement bien plus véloce. Mais cela peut aussi dépendre des pages...



" Opera est développé par la société norvégienne Opera Software basée à Oslo. _Son moteur de rendu baptisé « Presto »_ est disponible sous licence pour des partenaires commerciaux comme Adobe Systems, et intégré dans Adobe Creative Suite. Opera a gagné de nombreuses parts de marché dans le domaine des navigateurs pour téléphones portables, smartphones et assistants personnels avec sa technologie de rendu pour petits écrans. Opera est également utilisé dans les plateformes pour la télévision numérique, et une interface multimodale de navigation contrôlée par la voix est co-développée avec IBM. Ses fonctionnalités et sa puissance en font un navigateur pratique pour les développeurs de sites web. Il supporte de grosses charges (40 pages ouvertes peuvent se charger en même temps), et fait partie des navigateurs attachés à respecter les règles du W3C. Selon de nombreux tests, il est un des navigateurs _les moins lourds à charger et les plus rapides_[6]. "



Source: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera


----------



## divoli (6 Octobre 2007)

Opera a la réputation d'être devenu fort rapide, notamment depuis ses toutes dernières versions. 

Pour ce qui est de le comparer (niveau rapidité) à Safari 3, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Toinou04 (6 Octobre 2007)

Question à part.... Je n'arrive pas à installer Safari 3 sur mon mac. Il est écrit dans le programme d'installation qu'il n'y a pas assez d'espace sur mon disque dur.... C'est étrange, j'ai encore 6, 5 Go de libre ! J'aimerais bien l'essayer parce que la version (2.0.4) que j'ai ne gère pas les onglets. Dommage.


----------



## Anabys (6 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Question &#224; part.... Je n'arrive pas &#224; installer Safari 3 sur mon mac. Il est &#233;crit dans le programme d'installation qu'il n'y a pas assez d'espace sur mon disque dur.... C'est &#233;trange, j'ai encore 6, 5 Go de libre ! J'aimerais bien l'essayer parce que la version (2.0.4) que j'ai ne g&#232;re pas les onglets. Dommage.



Safari 2 g&#232;re les onglets, mais cette fonction n'est pas activ&#233;e par d&#233;faut.
Menu Safari > Pr&#233;f&#233;rences > section "Onglets" > cocher "Activer la navigation par onglets"


----------



## Toinou04 (6 Octobre 2007)

Ok, je comprend. Mais pourquoi ce refus d'installation pour Safari 3?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est une présentation de Firefox qui me semble totalement erronée. Firefox "par défaut" est relativement simple et n'impose rien; ces "manques" dans la version "par défaut" sont justement voulus. C'est grâce à ses extensions (qui doivent se compter en centaines) que l'utilisateur va pouvoir l'agrémenter pour qu'il puisse correspondre le plus possible à ses propres choix. Extensions que l'on peut aussi bien installer que désinstaller. C'est une des richesses qui en fait tout son intérêt; un navigateur modulable à souhait.



Oui, oui. Mais l'expression clef de ce paragraphe sur Firefox c'est "pour moi".
Je voulais montrer comment des critères "objectifs" n'ont parfois qu'une valeur subjective.


@Toinou : "un des" pas "plus rapide que tous les autres". Bon, Safari 3 ne lui met pas une claque non plus (Opera n'est pas Firefox) et puis cela dépend vraiment des pages.

D'ailleurs, même Firefox, malgré sa relative lenteur, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que j'allais arriver en retard quelque part.  

6,5 Go de libre, sur OS X ça commence à faire juste...


----------



## Toinou04 (7 Octobre 2007)

Oui, mais sans compter mon disque externe de 160 go... De plus, pour une application qui n'utilise q'une vingtaine de Mo, c'est suffisant. Je ne comprend pas...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2007)

Toinou04 a dit:


> Oui, mais sans compter mon disque externe de 160 go... De plus, pour une application qui n'utilise q'une vingtaine de Mo, c'est suffisant. Je ne comprend pas...


Passe moi l'expression, mais on s'en fout du disque externe, c'est la partition système qui a besoin d'air.

Fais gaffe, un disque système trop encombré peut entraîner la perte de données et des dysfonctionnements importants. Tu approches de la limite...


----------



## Toinou04 (8 Octobre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu approches de la limite...



J'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai un G3, et ces bon vieux iMac n'ont pas autant de mémoire que les derniers Mac intel ! Le mien à une capacité de 20 Go... Mais je suis un peu hors discution. Donc je vous redirige vers *un autre topic* pour ceux qui auront la gentillesse de m'aider  .


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Février 2008)

Il convient de mettre à jour ce fil en parlant du test acid 3:
Safari 3.0.4 : 39%
Webkit (version de développement de Safari): 87%
Firefox 3 ß3 : 59%
Camino 1.5.5 : 50%
Shiira 2.2 : 26%
Opera 9.26 : 46%

On peut constater le gros potentiel de Safari pour les futures MàJ, WebKit progresse très vite. Safari sera-t-il le premier navigateur à atteindre 100% ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2008)

Mouai... mais retire Shiira 2.2, ce n'est qu'un gros bug posé sur Webkit.  

Le Test Acid3 est-il finalisé ? La dernière fois qu'on en avait parlé, il n'était encore qu'en phase de développement et ses résultats à prendre avec beaucoup de réserves.


----------



## whereismymind (27 Février 2008)

Je viens de le faire sur le PC de mon boulot avec Internet Explorer juste pour rigoler, vue qu'il n'est pas dans la liste d'au dessus. 11% !!!!!!!!! Edifiant .......


----------



## Alex666 (7 Mars 2008)

Salut les gens,

je viens de faire passer le test acid3 à Flock 1.1 (la toute derniere version)

Score: 50 / 100 c'est déjà pas mal par rapport à la concurence.

Construit sur un moteur Gecko il semble équivalent en performance à Firefox
ses avantages vous les connaissez, une bonne dose de compatibilité avec les socialsites (blog, partage de fichiers en tout genre, flux rss etc etc...)
donc sur le papier un honnete navigateur...:mouais:

la réalité est elle plus dure,  Flock n'arrete pas de planter/figer et je suis ds l'obligation de killer l'appli, bon la restauration de session fonctionne elle très bien  c'est déjà ça

le pire c'est le post que je suis entrain de vous écrire !  il n'arrete pas de tout souligner pour me signaler les photes d'aure to graf ! mais pour la langue de shakespear, normal pas de traduction pour le moment,il me propose quand même de télécharger un dico je clic et la patatra <<< m'en fou le dico des fautes sur patatra ! encore un plantage donc juste en selectionnant une option de menu d'appli... pareil lorsque je veux aller voir les "Add ons"

je ne vais pas prendre trop de risques et vais poster vite fait avant de tout perdre 

donc pour le moment je qualifierais (malgré tout le respect que j'ai pour les projets open sources) de pétard mouillé ( floc floc floc) cette version 1.1 en attendant mieux bien sur !


----------



## whereismymind (13 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai... mais retire Shiira 2.2, ce n'est qu'un gros bug posé sur Webkit.
> 
> Le Test Acid3 est-il finalisé ? La dernière fois qu'on en avait parlé, il n'était encore qu'en phase de développement et ses résultats à prendre avec beaucoup de réserves.




Ca y est, il est finalisé et apparemment, Webkit est loin devant tout le monde.

Pour ceux qui ont loupé la News.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Novembre 2010)

J'apprends que le navigateur ouèbe RockMelt sera disponible dans quelques temps. Quelqu'un l'a-t-il testé ? Est-ce le successeur de Flock ?

http://www.rockmelt.com


----------



## CheepnisAroma (9 Novembre 2010)

Parfait, parfait : une news à propos de ce logiciel. Je n'en demandais pas autant :rateau:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/176012/rockmelt-un-navigateur-web-social


----------

